# First Fiberglass box, professionally painted, check it out.



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, first off I gotta say I just joined DIYMA and I'm lovin' it already! So much information and ideas for my coming projects! Hope I can help some others with what I know about some stuff too... :idea3:

Anyways, this is my first fiberglass box. Actually my second real box I've ever made... The first was a box for my girlfriends truck which you'll see a pic of later. Just kind of a background of what I do and what I know... I've worked on cars for the past 5+ years with my dad in our own personal body shop, mainly doing body and repair work. My dad has 30+ years of experience and has been teaching me how everything is done, especially lately. We have a full paint mixing set up and a large paint booth, so doing a professional paint job on things is cheap and easy (at least kinda cheap !). Like I said, this was my first box, so there were definitely some learning curves along the way! I would have done some things differently after it was all said and done, but that's why you learn from mistakes. Just note, pics were taken with my phone, 5 MP, so not the best but not bad either.

*BTW, it took quite a while to figure out the best way to load the pics on here. I ended up making an album on here and adding the url in here. Is there an easy way everyone does this?? Please help!

So starting off, I wanted to make a single 10 inch enclosure that would fit my 10W6v2. I didn't need a box for it, but thought I might as well make something that would fit what I have! And I didn't have to spend a lot on materials. I kinda just did this for fun too. I saw a lot of build logs on different sites and thought I could use the challenge. 

So first off, I cut out the main structure on 3/4 inch MDF. They were glued and screwed. 




















The back had a notch cut out to staple the fleece down, something I would do differently next time. 











Next, I cut out the mounting ring for the 10 inch sub and the brackets used to hold it up. Everything was secured with hot glue and then removed later.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Next, fleece was stretched over the ring and spray glued (3M glue) to the sides of the box. Took a little time, but i got it stretched out to where there were no wrinkles in the fleece. 

First pic look tight enough?? Haha bad joke...





































This is where I would have done a few things differently. I talked with a local shop and they gave me some tips, after I already made it... First, if you glue the fleece to the side and fiberglass it, finishing the box and making it smooth is very difficult and there will be a ridge on the sides. Second, the lip on the back side worked a little better, but you sill get the ridge. After gluing the fleece down, I was told that if you staple the it to the *front side* of the box, it won't create any ridge, and you can fill in the gap to the sides with the fiberglass and some body putty later. Good to know for next time, I'll see how it works out. Here's the pics.



















Next, I soaked the fleece with resin and let it dry to give me a good solid base to work on. Probly could have used more resin but it turned out ok.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

This stuff is nasty BTW so be sure to do it outside, use some latex gloves, and preferably a respirator. 
Next I started laying down the fiberglass. I should have laid all of the layers at the same setting probably, but didn't know I could do this at the time. So I took the long route and laid one layer at a time until 4-5 layers were there. I did this over about a week since I don't live by our shop. Just a layer here and there when I could. I know there were a few bubbles, especially on the back side, but it was plenty strong enough for supporting the 1 sub. I think I might try using a roller next time. For this box, I did the dabbing method with the paint brush for getting the air bubbles out. Also, definitely pre-cut your fiberglass before laying it (or just pull it apart like I did, gives a nice tapered edge instead of a harsh lined edge). I couldn't imagine trying to pull it apart with resin on my hands! Pics...

3-4 inch squares worked out pretty well for the size of the fiberglass. Larger pieces for larger areas...










Here's the progressive layers:


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

After all the layers were added, I used a grinder and a dremel to clean up the edges and to cut out the mounting hole.



















After that, I started the finishing process. This is where you cover up all the imperfections of fiberglass. I started off by sanding off a lot of the high spots and gave it just an over sanding with 80 grit paper on a DA sander. 










Next, I covered the whole box with lightweight body putty. Just an fyi, for all you DIY's out there, I've heard the Bondo brand you find at Home Depot and Lowe's isn't very good quality and is probably more expensive than it needs to be. We obviously use body putty, being in an auto body shop, and you can get it from most stores that specialize in car repair products. I'm not sure where we got ours, but it's only about $20-$30 a gallon, and I only used maybe 1/12th of the gallon. Doesn't take too much if you know how to spread it smooth. Anyways, this step takes a while to get the desired look you want, which is no dips or raises in the surface of the box. After covering the box, I started out with 80 grit sand paper again on the DA. A DA sander can be used for pretty much everything except for the corners and edges when you get close to the final sand job with 220 or smoother paper. This should be done by hand and with a sanding block. 
At first, I was going to either carpet or vinyl the sides and back while painting the front fiberglassed portion. I later decided to just paint the whole thing, so I used the putty to fill in and smooth out the edge on the sides. Pics...





































I don't have too many pics of the putty and sanding process, but just apply where needed and sand until smooth with the rest of the surrounding area. 

After applying the putty, sanding it all down with 80 grit paper, and getting the desired look with no dips, raises, holes, ect, its time to go over the whole box and sides with about 220 grit paper to get it ready for priming. This is where you get the super smooth look that you want!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

After doing so, the box was primed with automotive primer. Had some other things to paint for my girlfriends truck, so everything was done at once to save materials. This is what it looks like after being primed, as well as a Chevy emblem  










Now for some painting lessons...
After being primed the first time, it needs to be sanded to smooth out any small imperfections on the surface, such as minor dips/raises. To know where they are as you are sanding, you should first mix a _small_ amount of black paint with some lacquer thinner, mix, and rub it on the surface with a paper towel. This tints the box black until you sand the top layer away, taking the "tinted" paint with it. This will let you know where any dips are because they will stay tinted black until you have sanded the high spots around them down. This makes everything nice and smooth. Also note, this cannot be done by hand *except* for maybe the edges and corners, but even they can be blocked out. This should all be done with either a DA sander or using a sanding block with about 220 grit paper. In most cases, you'll need to do more than one coat of primer, which was needed in my case. So the box was primed once more. The surface should be pretty smooth at this point after applying the second coat of primer because of the previous sanding. The box will need to be sanded one more time to be prepped to paint. Using the stain again, cover the entire box. I only covered the fiberglassed part and the sides because that is all that will be seen. Next, the box will need to be sanded with very fine paper (usually at least 400 grit) to get the surface _very_ smooth for painting. I used a DA with 500 grit paper for most of the box and then used 600 grit paper with a flexible sanding block for the corners and edges. Usually you wet down whatever your sanding so the dust doesn't clog up the paper. Since the bottom was still just exposed MDF board, I decided against that. Although I did dip the 600 grit paper in water a few times while sanding to make it go a little longer. Just don't soak the box, MDF doesn't like water! Ok, so after sanding everything smooth and getting rid of all the "tint" on the surface, your ready to paint! We use a degreaser to clean the surface of everything before painting. Also, using a tac rag before painting and in between coats of paint (not coats of clear!!) cleans any dust off the surface. 

So here's everything sanded and set up for painting










Painting: the quick lesson.
After it is mixed, reduces, and in the paint gun, I used 3 coats of the black paint on everything, letting them dry for about 5 minutes in between coats. May need more coats depending on what color you choose, as they may be more translucent than black. Next, mix and reduce your clear coat. You'll want to spray 2-3 coats of clear. This should be sprayed on fairly heavy, but you don't want to create runs in the clear! It just takes practice. I'd definitely practice before painting something you spent days making... Let dry, preferably over night before touching. If needed, you can sand out dust spots with 1200 grit or greater paper, polish, and glaze finish. Mine turned out very smooth so no sanding was needed. 

This was actually my first time painting and clearing anything so I was pretty excited everything turned out great! The clear coat was super clean with barely any dust spots in it! So here is what the finished product looks like. I did the same things to my girlfriends box (not as extensively as mine), which goes in a 2009 Silverado regular cab truck behind the driver's seat. It hold's an older JL Audio W3 and a 240 watt Pioneer amp on the side. 


















So there's the finished product, in all it's glory! It was a fun project to work on and I learned quite a bit along the way. As far as volume, I haven't measured it yet, but I'd say close to 0.75 cu ft. Pretty proud of it, being my first fiberglass box, not to mention my first time painting! I'll get some pics p soon of my 10W6v2 in it to see what it looks like with a speaker in there. 

Please give me and other readers any advise for what could have been done better and let me know what you think! Thanks for viewing, I know it was long, but hopefully worth it. 

Kyle


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks damn good, well done. I would really like to learn to paint properly and get away from using spray paint. Make sure and post pics of the box installed.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job..


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys



trevordj said:


> That looks damn good, well done. I would really like to learn to paint properly and get away from using spray paint. Make sure and post pics of the box installed.


Yea painting with a paint gun and professional paints makes things really look nice. If I didn't have the equipment to use, I'd be using spray paints... It's expensive to get into also, I've been really fortunate that my dad has all of this and has taught me to use everything. Good luck with getting into it though! It's nice stuff!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

First off welcome! Second, nice work on the enclosure.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Blister64 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Yea painting with a paint gun and professional paints makes things really look nice. If I didn't have the equipment to use, I'd be using spray paints... It's expensive to get into also, I've been really fortunate that my dad has all of this and has taught me to use everything. Good luck with getting into it though! It's nice stuff!


Great job on the box that is really good. Your paint came out great for your first go at it. Where in KC are you? I would love to see in person and talk about doing some projects. I am ameture sprayer. But I love to fabricate stuff.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Great job on the box that is really good. Your paint came out great for your first go at it. Where in KC are you? I would love to see in person and talk about doing some projects. I am ameture sprayer. But I love to fabricate stuff.


x2


----------



## Hamburger Pimp (Apr 24, 2010)

That is sharp...nice job, especially for a first attempt. I'm in your shoes, and currently reading as much as I can before I dive in.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> Great job on the box that is really good. Your paint came out great for your first go at it. Where in KC are you? I would love to see in person and talk about doing some projects. I am ameture sprayer. But I love to fabricate stuff.


Hey our shop is up in Smithville. You should definitely come up sometime if you want, as long as I can get away from work  What kind of projects you looking at doing? I'm always looking to do some new stuff. It's hard to find the time though, damn my full time job!! Thanks for the compliment btw, it was definitely fun learning to paint. 

Just took pics of my W6v2 in it, will post later!


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

For that being your first run around the block that's very well done. Congrats!!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys here's the updated pics with a sub actually in the box. I like it, too bad I don't need it for anything...  

A 10W6v2 in it




































He's what it looks like in the back of my M coupe










Not a "custom" fit box but still looks nice. Hopefully I can do some more soon, and get to try out an actual custom fiberglass box in the side of a trunk or something like that. Anyone need a box around KC??


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

dude seriously where in kc are you lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The craftmanship is amazing! Especially to be a first fiberglass enclosure. I believe this is going to make me take the plunge and try it...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> dude seriously where in kc are you lol



Brian I think he said he was in Smithville. A Northlander.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> Brian I think he said he was in Smithville. A Northlander.


Aww come on, you say it like that's a bad thing! :laugh:


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Blister64 said:


> Aww come on, you say it like that's a bad thing! :laugh:


No not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

That ridge where the fiberglass came onto the mdf actually looks really good. It would look boring if there wasn't one to tell you the truth. A+


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Austin said:


> That ridge where the fiberglass came onto the mdf actually looks really good. It would look boring if there wasn't one to tell you the truth. A+


Yea it actually turned out pretty good and looks nice. It was more work though and used more materials (body filler) than what could have been used. Thanks though, I thought it looked pretty good that way too. Its def different from others I've seen.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

looks pretty sweet for a first FG enclosure. I've always wanted to do one myself to integrate my sub into my trunk (and reclaim some space!), but I'm always too intimidated to start the project. Did you find it difficult as a first FG project?


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice job and good right up for other DIY's


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

yay a local thread! While this isn't my first fiberglass box it was my first fiberglass box that actually molded into the side of the car. It was a fun process. I suggest aluminum foil to help your mold release when the time comes. I had to pry this thing out of the back of the car. not fun. BTW I like the black but I'm probably byist(sp?)


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

drocpsu said:


> looks pretty sweet for a first FG enclosure. I've always wanted to do one myself to integrate my sub into my trunk (and reclaim some space!), but I'm always too intimidated to start the project. Did you find it difficult as a first FG project?


Hey it wasn't actually too hard. I did a TON of reading before hand though, looked at other builds, ect. The actual finishing part (body filler to paint) was pretty easy though since I already do that. There is definitely a learning curve with fiberglass. Take your time and do it right. If you don't like the way your fleece (or whatever you use) is stretched out, don't glass over it and think you'll make it right later with body filler. I saw some nasty builds online with huge creases in the fabric. It creates bubbles and would take a ton of body filler and time to correct. I'm by no means a professional after doing this, but I've tried to learn from other people's mistakes. Good luck with making one if you do and post pics! 

Transaman98, that box looks nice! what did you make it to fit in?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Blister64 


> Transaman98, that box looks nice! what did you make it to fit in?


I'm going to guess he made his box for a TransAm .[ possibly a "1998" ]


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

a$$hole said:


> Very nice Blister64
> 
> I'm going to guess he made his box for a TransAm .[ possibly a "1998" ]


Haha thanks, guess I didn't think of that! Didn't know if he made it for someone else, but that makes the most sense!


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

haha. no i made it for my ex girlfriends '06 Tiburon. Its the ****s when you spend time on a custom job for your significant other and you come home one day only to find out she was sending naked pics of herself to some guy that works next door to her! Ahh the pleasures in life!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Great job bro!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

transaman98 said:


> haha. no i made it for my ex girlfriends '06 Tiburon. Its the ****s when you spend time on a custom job for your significant other and you come home one day only to find out she was sending naked pics of herself to some guy that works next door to her! Ahh the pleasures in life!


Ah man that sucks! You keep the box at least?? Make some money selling that thing!


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

looks great. nice job with the sanding and clear-coating


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn... I bet he was running a pre-fab Sparkomatic box from Autozone.
That's ridiculous man, she should have realized how much time & effort that stuff takes. At least it is in your possession.




transaman98 said:


> haha. no i made it for my ex girlfriends '06 Tiburon. Its the ****s when you spend time on a custom job for your significant other and you come home one day only to find out she was sending naked pics of herself to some guy that works next door to her! Ahh the pleasures in life!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thinking of selling this one and starting to make others for people, either universal like this one or custom molded to the car. What would be a fair price for making a prefab like this box? Would it be about the same for a relatively low key (nothing extremely elaborate/time consuming) custom molded box? Haven't really looked into prices for custom work, but I know my friend at BestBuy charges up to $700 for a custom MDF box with just carpeting!! Just trying to come up with new ideas to expand our body shop!


----------

